# كيف ستصبح الجرائد والمجلات مستقبلاً



## marcelino (5 مارس 2010)

كيف ستصبح الجرائد والمجلات مستقبلاً؟ 

​ سيطرت المطبوعات الورقية على حياتنا خلال القرون الماضية كوسيلة ومصدر  رئيسي للمعارف الإنسانية، لكن يبدو أن هذا لن يستمر.






تستطيع قراءة مجلتك أو صحيفتك المفضلة من خلال لوحة متعددة اللمس (مثل الـiPhone)، لتستطيع من خلالها تصفح مواضيعك المفضلة، وسيكون بإمكان هذه اللوحة الرائعة أن تشغل الملفات المتحركة أيضاً! تخيل أن تحتوي الجريدة أو المجلة على ملفات فيديو بدلاً من الصور الثابتة!







ستحتوي هذه المجلة الإلكترونية على قارئ RSS لتستطيع متابعة مستجدات عدد غير محدود من المجلات والجرائد التي تود متابعتها، وستحتوي كذلك على لوحة مفاتيح إلكترونية لتستطيع البحث عن محتوى معين، ولتستطيع كذلك حفظ الأخبار التي أعجبتك أو إضافتها للمفضلة!






​








​ويمكنكم معرفة المزيد عن إمكانيات المجلة الإلكترونية من خلال هذا  الفيديو الرائع:


[YOUTUBE]iAZCr6canvw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

المصدر​


----------



## النهيسى (5 مارس 2010)

*

موضوع جميل ومفيد ومعلومات رااائعه جدا


شكرا شكرا شكرا​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 مارس 2010)

*

شكراااااا على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 مارس 2010)

*الله لو تبقى كدة قدام فعلا
حتبقى روعة اوى
ميرسى لك كتير مارو
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> موضوع جميل ومفيد ومعلومات رااائعه جدا
> 
> ...




ثااااانكس مرورك يا غالى
​


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2010)

كليمو قال:


> * شكراااااا على المعلومات *
> 
> * ربنا يبارك حياتك*




ثااااانكس كليمووووو​


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *الله لو تبقى كدة قدام فعلا
> حتبقى روعة اوى
> ميرسى لك كتير مارو
> *​




ثاااانكس دودى نورتى
​


----------



## جيلان (6 مارس 2010)

*ياااه لو يوصلنا الاختراع ده قبل خمسين سنة بس كله بتمنه بقى هههههههههه
بس يا ترى بيبقى فيها اشتراك شهرى مثلا وبتظهر كل يوم فى اللوحة دى , ولا هنحتاج نشترى لوحة جديدة كل يوم ولا ايه النظام*


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ياااه لو يوصلنا الاختراع ده قبل خمسين سنة بس كله بتمنه بقى هههههههههه*
> * بس يا ترى بيبقى فيها اشتراك شهرى مثلا وبتظهر كل يوم فى اللوحة دى , ولا هنحتاج نشترى لوحة جديدة كل يوم ولا ايه النظام*




اكيد هاتتحدث من على النت بأستمرار​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 مارس 2010)

*خبر جامد 
ثانكس ميلو​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (8 مارس 2010)

حنشتاق للورق مستقبلا ههههههه

مرسي عالموضوع​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *خبر جامد
> ثانكس ميلو​*




ثاانكس كوكى نوورتى
​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> حنشتاق للورق مستقبلا ههههههه
> 
> مرسي عالموضوع​




ههههههه ثانكس
​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا جدا

 للمعلومات الجميلة دى​


----------



## marcelino (6 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا جدا
> 
> للمعلومات الجميلة دى​



*ثاانكس تاسوووونى
*​


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أبريل 2010)

اختراع جميل

بس انا عن نفسي مش بحب اقراء كتب او مجالات عالكمبيوتر

وبحبها علي الحقيقة امسكها في ايديا اشم ريحة الورق

كل ده له طعم مختلف كل قارئ نهم هيعرف قصدي


----------



## جيلان (7 أبريل 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> اختراع جميل
> 
> بس انا عن نفسي مش بحب اقراء كتب او مجالات عالكمبيوتر
> 
> ...


 

*عندك حق على فكرة انا مش بحب اقرى كتب الكترونية مش بحس بمتعة وتعمق*
*احلى اعدة السرير وانت مستلقى كدى وتعد تقرى بس حاول من غير :a4: هههههههههههه*


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2010)

coptic man قال:


> اختراع جميل
> 
> بس انا عن نفسي مش بحب اقراء كتب او مجالات عالكمبيوتر
> 
> ...




*انا معاك بس دلوقتى ممكن النت يجبلك الكتاب فى ثوانى بدل ماتنزل*

*تلف تدور عليه تشتريه وانا جربت الموضوع ده مع انى متعود انى امسك الكتاب*

​


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *عندك حق على فكرة انا مش بحب اقرى كتب الكترونية مش بحس بمتعة وتعمق*
> *احلى اعدة السرير وانت مستلقى كدى وتعد تقرى بس حاول من غير :a4: هههههههههههه*




*ههههههه على فكره القراءة وانتى نايمه بتعمل صداع رخم اووووووى*

*لانى جربتها كتيررررررررررر*​


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *عندك حق على فكرة انا مش بحب اقرى كتب الكترونية مش بحس بمتعة وتعمق*
> *احلى اعدة السرير وانت مستلقى كدى وتعد تقرى بس حاول من غير :a4: هههههههههههه*


 
يااااااااه ياما حصلت يا جيلان

وكنت اقوم الاقي النضارة مكسورة ههههههههههههه

اخدت فترة كانت ليا نضارة كل شهر بالكتير كدا

لما اعلنت افلاسي 

بقيت بقرا من غير النضارة نظري بقي قوي هههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (11 أبريل 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *انا معاك بس دلوقتى ممكن النت يجبلك الكتاب فى ثوانى بدل ماتنزل*​
> *تلف تدور عليه تشتريه وانا جربت الموضوع ده مع انى متعود انى امسك الكتاب*​


 
عندي كتب جميلة حملتها وقولت عالاقل اوفر شراء الكتب

ده غير ان عندي في البيت بيصوتوا من كترها

وجبت كل اللي عاوزه ونزلته علي الكمبيوتر برضه مش قريتهم واغيب لما الاقي الكتاب اللي عاوزه بره اشتريه وادخله البيت في الخابثة كدا هههههههه


----------



## جيلان (11 أبريل 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه على فكره القراءة وانتى نايمه بتعمل صداع رخم اووووووى*​
> *لانى جربتها كتيررررررررررر*​


 
*مش بيلحق يجيلى صداع الحقيقة بكون بحلم ساعتها هههههههههه* 
*بص هو شوية نايمة وشوية ببقى ساندة دهرى المهم السرير يبقى داخل فى الموضوع* 



coptic man قال:


> يااااااااه ياما حصلت يا جيلان
> 
> وكنت اقوم الاقي النضارة مكسورة ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
*هههههههه يا لهوى انا بردوا بقيت البس النضارة قدام الكمبيوتر بس عشن الموضوع ده*
*ماما كانت بتاخدها من وشى وانا نايمة واحيانا وانا بكنس الاوضة تانى يوم بلاقيها تحت السرير ههههههههه*
*انا الحمد لله مسجلة اعلى معدل تكسير النضارات اخر واحدة كانت اول امبارح ههههههه*


----------

